# Mathews Z7 fits great in Pole Mountains new HARDCASE BII- pics



## Pole Mountain (Oct 7, 2009)

The Mathews Z7 fits great in Pole Mountains new HARDCASE BII hard bow case. You can fit one with a quiver or 2 w/ no quiver side by side. Check out the attached pics and the video on our youtube channel-http://www.youtube.com/user/polemountain#p/u.

The Monster also fits great


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

thats one of the nicest cases I have seen to date! I will be getting one of those!


----------



## Lee Racing Inc. (Nov 9, 2008)

wow! what does a case like that retail for?


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

the website says 269.00


----------



## uabdave (Mar 12, 2007)

that is as cheap as an SKB, plus I like the color. stands out on an airport baggage claim. Plus you could stuff a lot of clothes around the bow in there.


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Hippie Chris (Feb 17, 2010)

*One tough case!*

You should see what these good old boys do to this thing ask about the video!:boom:


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

this case is crazy nice! I want one very bad!


----------



## mineralacre (Jun 2, 2008)

*PERFECT hard case for MATHEWS Z7*

I have searched far and wide for a hard case for the mathews Z7. I finally found it. The Boyt H36!!! It is a pelican style case with wheels that is designed to carry 2 take down shotguns. Cabelas for around $180. 

DV


----------



## Big Joe Buck (Jul 4, 2009)

I had one and they are very hard to get the bow back out of. Plus they put lots of pressure on the string which made my peep roll. Just my observation though!


----------

